# Einzel-RAM oder Kit?



## __asm_BorG (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Das letzte mal, das ich RAM gekauft habe, ist schon eine ganze Weile her, und daher bin ich nicht mehr auf der Höhe^^

Sind diese Kits, die vielfach angeboten werden, etwas anderes als wenn ich mir zwei Einzelmodule kaufen würde? Mich wundert nämlich, dass die meist ein paar Euro teurer sind als zwei (vermutlich) gleiche Einzelmodule.

greetz


----------



## pro-gamer (26. Oktober 2006)

__asm_BorG am 26.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Das letzte mal, das ich RAM gekauft habe, ist schon eine ganze Weile her, und daher bin ich nicht mehr auf der Höhe^^
> 
> ...


Sind genau die Gleichen nur dass sie meist BILLIGER sind als 2 Einzelmodule


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2006)

pro-gamer am 26.10.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> __asm_BorG am 26.10.2006 12:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man muss halt im einzelfall schauen, was billiger ist. technisch ist es völlig egal. die kits wurden damals, als der NForce2-chipsatz mit dualchannel-fähigkeit auf den markt kam, im grunde nur angeboten, um vorzugaukeln, es handele sich um spezielles "dualchannel-RAM", weil man halt für DC am besten zwei gleiche riegel nehmen sollte. in wahrheit ist DC rein vom board abhängig, es gibt keinen DC-RAM.


----------



## __asm_BorG (26. Oktober 2006)

Gut zu wissen bei diesen Preisen, danke 

Eventuell wäre noch eine Empfehlung bzgl Hersteller/Modell ganz nett. Und zwar für DDR2-800 Module. Möchte mir einen Core 2 Duo (vermutlich den E6300) zulegen und den dann per FSB übertakten (ui ui ui, hab sowas noch nie gemacht, aber wenn ich lese, dass der durchaus auf 2.5 GHz zu bringen ist werde ich weich *gg*). Naja, wie auch immer, der Speicher muss das ja auch mitmachen.

Bisher ist mein Stand, dass OCZ (Platinum), Corsair und evtl MDT Speicher für solche Aktionen meist geeignet sind.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (außer Kingston Mega-Hyper-XT-1200 für 500 Euro das Modul) / wovon abraten?


----------



## spaceflyer (26. Oktober 2006)

Im grunde kann man die RAM-Bausteine einzeln Kaufen. Das ist manchmal wenn man sich umschaut billiger als die Kids. die Kids bieten den Vorteil, dass die RAM-Bausteine vom gleichen Typ und von der gleichen Baureihe sind. Dies ist für den DC besonders wichtig, da nur bei dieser Konfiguration die beste Leistung. Wenn man die RAM-Bausteine einzeln kauft. Muss man darauf alleine achten. Trotzdem muss du auch noch darauf achten wie schon gesagt, dass dein Motherboard ein DC unterstützt.

Viel erfolg beim einbauen.

mfg
space


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2006)

spaceflyer am 26.10.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Im grunde kann man die RAM-Bausteine einzeln Kaufen. Das ist manchmal wenn man sich umschaut billiger als die Kids. die Kids bieten den Vorteil, dass die RAM-Bausteine vom gleichen Typ und von der gleichen Baureihe sind. Dies ist für den DC besonders wichtig, da nur bei dieser Konfiguration die beste Leistung. Wenn man die RAM-Bausteine einzeln kauft. Muss man darauf alleine achten. Trotzdem muss du auch noch darauf achten wie schon gesagt, dass dein Motherboard ein DC unterstützt.


  das die riegel genau gleich sein müssen wurde nur bei einführung von dc gesagt, weil man noch zu wneig praxis-erfahrungen hatte. in wirklichkeit reicht gleiche größe der module zu 99,9% schon aus. selbst andere latenzen usw. sind nicht schlimm, da passt sich der schnellere riegel dann halt an den langsameren an. probleme gibt es eher wegen eines riegels an sich, aber nicht wegen/bei DC. 


ps: kit, nicht kid


----------



## klausbyte (26. Oktober 2006)

prozessoren und motherboards (arbeitsspeicher)  :-o


----------



## __asm_BorG (26. Oktober 2006)

klausbyte am 26.10.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> prozessoren und motherboards (arbeitsspeicher)  :-o


mist, genau falsch entschieden


----------



## firewalker2k (26. Oktober 2006)

Herbboy am 26.10.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> spaceflyer am 26.10.2006 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darum spricht er ja auch von *bester Leistung* bei 2 exakt baugleichen Modulen - weil dann eben die Riegel bei gleichen oder sehr ähnlichen Latenzen schlapp machen. Muss sich der schnellere dem langsameren anpassen, ist es ja schon nicht mehr beste Leistung


----------



## __asm_BorG (26. Oktober 2006)

firewalker2k am 26.10.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 26.10.2006 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beste Leistung ist für mich nicht so relevant.
Die Unterschiede zwischen 4er und 5er Latenzen sind afaik minimal.
Der Unterschied zwischen 800 und 900 MHz ist da schon deutlicher, aber vermutlich auch nur mess- statt tatsächlich spürbar.
Hauptsächlich geht es mir halt darum, dass die CPU die 50% Übertaktung hat (*das* sollte sich dann ja schon bemerkbar machen) und der Speicher dann meinetwegen auf 850 MHz läuft - oder 760 MHz. Mir eigentlich wurscht, im Vergleich zur CPU sind die Performanceunterschiede durch Speichertakt und/oder Latenzen sicher vernachlässigbar klein


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2006)

firewalker2k am 26.10.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum spricht er ja auch von *bester Leistung* bei 2 exakt baugleichen Modulen - weil dann eben die Riegel bei gleichen oder sehr ähnlichen Latenzen schlapp machen. Muss sich der schnellere dem langsameren anpassen, ist es ja schon nicht mehr beste Leistung


 *klugscheiss* er schrieb, dass NUR bei exakt gleichen baureihen die beste leistung da sei - das stimmt nicht. wenn du zwei gleichgroße riegel mit geichen techn. daten, aber unterschiedliche hersteller/baurriehen nimmst, dann hast du trotzdem die "beste leistung" (außer die riegel vertragen sich nicht)


----------



## firewalker2k (26. Oktober 2006)

*klugscheiß* Das hast du aber in Bezug auf seinen Quote nicht gesagt


----------

